# Photography Thread



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Havn't seen any thread that was specifically photography based. Its something that I enjoy so maybe if everyone wants to post some of their best photos.

I need load some of my photos into photobucket so i can embed, so i'll post some of mine soon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll play once I get to my computer with the files on it. But I love playing photog. I'm not too good but it's a fun hobby


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2011)

Paging karaya, paging karaya...please report to this thread.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 21, 2011)

dublin ireland:

























various other shots by me





















used to do alot of motorsport photography in my spare time


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 21, 2011)

These are older ones already on my Photobucket account


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 21, 2011)

while i was in new york:






this place really spoke to me, such a quiet small building on spring st


----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

My future wife


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> My future wife



gerri halliwell?
so you fancy a bit of ginger spice and girl power?? hahaha


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## medicRob (Mar 21, 2011)

emt_irl said:


> gerri halliwell?
> so you fancy a bit of ginger spice and girl power?? hahaha



Dont know about all that girl power mess, but im gonna marry that girl


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not usually a fan of the fisheye, but I love the Ladder 1 pic, rwik.  That's fantastic!  And good lighting for a night shot.  Did you use a flash?  I don't see a reflexlite flash on it.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I'm not usually a fan of the fisheye, but I love the Ladder 1 pic, rwik.  That's fantastic!  And good lighting for a night shot.  Did you use a flash?  I don't see a reflexlite flash on it.



Thank ya! It's not technically a fisheye.. It's 16mm so on the verge of fisheye.. It will distort things such as straight lines or of things are too close. 
No flash, just a really high iso!


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Epi-do (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## firetender (Mar 22, 2011)

*For your enjoyment!*

Here's my page on Saatchionline.com

For those of you who don't know, Saatchi and Saatchi were amongst the very top end of advertising agencies. One of the Saatchi guys began representing artists and identified MANY trend-setters and became THE mega-rich art rep en el Mundo! 

Anyhow, he set up an art gallery in London and then developed this website with the specific purpose of showcasing artists who do visual arts. 

So check out my art (YES, it's photography!) and check out his site. It's easy to set up a showcase for your art for free. It DOES get lots of traffic and who knows, you could become famous before me!


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 22, 2011)

firetender said:


> Here's my page on Saatchionline.com
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Saatchi and Saatchi were amongst the very top end of advertising agencies. One of the Saatchi guys began representing artists and identified MANY trend-setters and became THE mega-rich art rep en el Mundo!
> 
> ...



Very nice pictures, I also couldnt dismiss the striking resemblance  you have to a Mr Jim Ignatowski of Taxi fame.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 22, 2011)

A handfull of HDR thumbs (click for full size). NY and Edinburgh (Canon 40D & 7D)



-

-

-





-

-

-


----------



## fast65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I enjoy photography and playing around with Photoshop whenever I have the chance; however, I'm in no way good at it


----------



## medicRob (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are some of my photoshop projects:





















(I didnt do the background in this one, I just used it to experiment with Bokeh, the rest is all original though, as well as the blurring)







(I made this one for a rocket launcher I put on my bike, the original version was 2D, had no character, and didnt have the circle around it or anything fancy. (The original image is the next one)







(This is the original logo that I made the above logo from)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

Like I said, not too good.. but it's fun either way.


----------



## firetender (Mar 22, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Very nice pictures, I also couldnt dismiss the striking resemblance  you have to a Mr Jim Ignatowski of Taxi fame.



Whereas Mr. Ignatowski went on to have fame, fortune, and recognition, I ended up here!


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> A handfull of HDR thumbs (click for full size). NY and Edinburgh (Canon 40D & 7D)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the HDR.. i wish the canons could bracket a larger amount of exposures like nikons. do you change the exposure manually after the 3 bracketed ones?


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 22, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> do you change the exposure manually after the 3 bracketed ones?



They are actually pseudo HDR, made from a single exposure and processed using Photomatix. I am not even converting from a RAW image, so clearly there is way more room for creativity if I was to read up on the processing a little more. I always seem to have way too much ghosting on the finished pics


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2011)

When I have time, I like going up to the mountains to study. Nothing like a bottle of water, a camping chair, and no distractions to actually study.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 26, 2011)

I dabble in it. Too poor to afford a decent camera but here's what I'm able to get with my seven year old point and shoot.















Really though, churning stuff out in Photoshop is more my thing. I don't have any recent manipulations to show but here's some shoddy digital painting I did a while back when trying to hone my skills with different levels of translucency. http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188810_1307074252981_1714303563_566018_5705838_n.jpg


----------



## Hal9000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Poor mycrofft, he's had the misfortune of inhabiting the same geospatial area as me, though not the same chronological one. I have hundreds of crappy photos from my unartistic  crashings about, but I'll only photospam ones that aren't fantastically fugly.  I do suck, but I enjoy photography for the memories.    Since the photos aren't particularly enjoyable, I include little captions from my own  memory/psychosis. 






That's the Great Salt Lake. 






That's the reason I don't take people pictures. 






I love aviation, but I'm not interested in HEMS.  






One of my old haunts.  






It's a bridge.  Nothing more.






A photo I like.  Everyone hates it.  It even has a rainbow!





Ronan at 10 o'clock. 






Already described.  One day I'll be eaten by a cat for my solitary wanderings. 






I hate this place. 






*mvfr? *






Generic, like me. 






Another boring sunset. 






Alone. Cold.  






Contact Seattle Approach.  






A mine.






Hiking alone in winter.  






Utah. 






Utah again. 






Idaho. Near the US Sheep Experiment Station.






A year later, also near Dubois. 






A dumb horse. 






Foam near Lompoc, CA.  






A light twin flying through this.  WTF?  






Standing the test of time. 






Had 4 hours with my guest, give me a break. 






Boring and ugly.






"How the West Was Won."






A rainbow. 






Supernova, hold the champagne. 





Near Paradise, Montana. 






*Thank God it's not a Cessna. *






Being struck my a cosmic death ray...






A bright plasmoid. 




My homies at Aero Union. 





Near my land.




Prescott, AZ.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice...B)


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> Very nice...B)



Scott, I am wanting to purchase a very high-end camera (My Budget is $5,000), what do you think of the Canon digital rebels for high end photography? Would you go with a digital rebel or stick with a nikon?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Scott, I am wanting to purchase a very high-end camera (My Budget is $5,000), what do you think of the Canon digital rebels for high end photography? Would you go with a digital rebel or stick with a nikon?



Basically the whole behind selecting canon or nikon is which type of glass (lenses) you want to invest in. Like it or not, the camera body for me at least as a hired photographer for events, is not my focal point. A camera body will be obsolete in a year or so, but lenses are the real investment. I prefer canon glass so I went with canon. The rebels are descent cameras, especially the t2i. It's a steal at around 800. I decided to go with the 5D MK II because I required a full frame sensor. The 7D is a solid choice... Rugged, amazing AF system, and a very high FPS ratio. I wouldnt go into the MKIVs because you really don't need that much camera unless your going to the savanna and back or require the crazy fast frames per second. I recommend the 7D, and if you have 5 G to blow, invest in some fast (low aperture) glass.


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Totally agree with the above. The body is important but good glass can make all the difference. A 7D, or 5D mark II if you want to go wide, plus a nice L lens or two will easily suit your budget. 

Have a nose around here for some more opinons...

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Canon L glass = god. 

The 50mm 1.2 is a beauty, with perfect bokeh. If you go canon, that's the one lens you must look into. 

Also don't be tricked by the megapixel war. Now a days you'll see some ridiculously high MP ratings.. My own is 21 megapixels. Do I need them? Hell no. Unless your doing extreme cropping or extreme blowing up of pictures to huge sizes, the MPs don't matter. I still shoot with my 6 megapixel d70 and come out with superb images.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

My primary camera is an old D70 Nikon w/ a primary glass being my Nikkor 50mm F1.8 or the Nikkor 18-200mm... But I'm an oddball that I love Nikon glass


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Canon L glass = god.
> 
> The 50mm 1.2 is a beauty, with perfect bokeh. If you go canon, that's the one lens you must look into.
> 
> Also don't be tricked by the megapixel war. Now a days you'll see some ridiculously high MP ratings.. My own is 21 megapixels. Do I need them? Hell no. Unless your doing extreme cropping or extreme blowing up of pictures to huge sizes, the MPs don't matter. I still shoot with my 6 megapixel d70 and come out with superb images.



You guys love medicRob right??? If you really wanted to do something to help him, would you compile from your personal experience a list of lenses to get for a Canon under $5k?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> You guys love medicRob right??? If you really wanted to do something to help him, would you compile from your personal experience a list of lenses to get for a Canon under $5k?



Lenses that total 5K or with a body included?

Let me know your interests: macro, portrait, wide angle for landscape, telephoto ect


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 28, 2011)

It all depends what you will be using it for. If it is for action photography or wildlife, you would want something fast and long, if was scenic or portraits, you would benefit more from wide and full-frame. General use, anything in between and perhaps a nice prime like the afore-mentioned 50mm F/1.2.

Put in a search on the link I gave you and there will similar posts with the same questions. I would hate to steer you the wrong way, as I am very much an amateur.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 3, 2011)

Bumping up. One of the things I HAVE done in the time I've been gone from the forum is photos and playing lightly in PS CS5... This is the first photo of a person that I've taken I've actually liked...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

Took this on the way home from TX. Excuse the dust spots. I'm now convinced that I need to send the lens in for repairs cause I think the dust is in the housing somehow.


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 29, 2011)

my step-mom at her citizenship ceremony. 





my gorgeous Brazilian friend


----------



## vamike (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful pics guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 13, 2013)

Got bored and decided to bump this thread. Went out and played w/ long exposure on top of the mountain.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice! Making me want to break out my camera now


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome picture! I've never done a lot of photography, but you guys seem to do some great work.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Got bored and decided to bump this thread. Went out and played w/ long exposure on top of the mountain.



I don't think my iPhone can do that  haha


----------



## masterlizzard (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome picture, wished I still had my camera.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 15, 2013)

*Taken just before leaving Bagram Feb 2012*






Sorry it's so small, it is in my picture folder on my personal page here.


It snowed overnight, we weren't sure we'd be able to fly out . These are mud ruins fenced off from Bagram Air Field, no one could tell me about them.

Yes, it WAS cold. 

I massaged the original photo with Picasa and Paintbrush programs on my Mac Mini.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 15, 2013)

I only have my iPhone as a camera so they aren't the best pictures:


----------



## masterlizzard (Aug 15, 2013)

Camera phones have certainly come a long way.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 15, 2013)

I took this one and edited it with my iPhone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the best picture from our beach trip this year. This is straight out of the camera.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 15, 2013)

Instagram helping make a crappy iphone shot better.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Shot from my GoPro


----------



## Hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

New year's cruise this year


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 16, 2013)

I do fire photography for a local department:




And run off into the marsh whenever I can.


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 16, 2013)

EMDispatch said:


> I do fire photography for a local department:



Crikey! It's a spotting of the elusive "Fire Command SUV." Just what you want to see when there's a fire that needs to be put out, a car that needs cutting, or a patient that needs transporting.

Nice looking pictures though


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 16, 2013)

A few with my favorite lens - the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro. 1 & 2 in my garden, 3 in Mexico, 4 in Australia.


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Tigger (Aug 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Crikey! It's a spotting of the elusive "Fire Command SUV." Just what you want to see when there's a fire that needs to be put out, a car that needs cutting, or a patient that needs transporting.
> 
> Nice looking pictures though



Obligatory:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSiwoKCiy-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EMDispatch (Aug 17, 2013)

Never scene that video before... It made my day. I found a few more to share.

Some edited faux HDR shots, the first one was also applied to a canvas texture.









Unedited:


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 30, 2013)

Some photos from wonderful Wyoming, land of industry. 

*From my brother's cabin:*







*I actually got a sunburn.*






*Great for fly fishing with a long cast:*






*Looking at Fish Creek Park about 5 miles from the trailhead, just over 10,000 feet in elevation:*


----------



## SSwain (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a few from a regatta a couple years ago.
And the obligatory selfie with my daughter.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 30, 2013)

*Anyone recognize this?*


----------



## firetender (Oct 31, 2013)

*of course I recognize*



mycrofft said:


>


 
When the New World Order takes over (we...oops, they expect by May of 2014) that is the secured compound where they will place all the dissidents living in Canada. Because there will be three people in every square foot there is no need for heat and each person will be issued a wide-brimmed hat in case of snow or rain.

The bugs are being worked out to handle waste disposal.


----------



## Rettsani (Nov 2, 2013)

Our Rescue Helicopter and my City...


----------



## MedicPam (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome pics, hal9000!  












These are some of my favs from our days off the past couple years.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2014)

I got bored after a flight yesterday


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2014)

So... I'm, looking to upgrade my point and shoot to a DSLR around the $500 range. Any suggestions? Is there really that much of a difference between cameras in a given price range to justify anything other than having a comfortable grip (which, granted, is a major factor)?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So... I'm, looking to upgrade my point and shoot to a DSLR around the $500 range. Any suggestions? Is there really that much of a difference between cameras in a given price range to justify anything other than having a comfortable grip (which, granted, is a major factor)?



I love the D3200 for that price range. But you also might want to look at mirrorless 4/3 setups. Good quality pictures and smaller ans lighter thana true dslr


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2014)

When properly used the helicopter is always kewl.


----------



## Restless (Jun 7, 2014)

firetender said:


> Here's my page[/URL] on Saatchionline.com
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Saatchi and Saatchi were amongst the very top end of advertising agencies. One of the Saatchi guys began representing artists and identified MANY trend-setters and became THE mega-rich art rep en el Mundo!
> 
> ...



_Awesome site FT...I enjoyed the pics...you're good.


oh..and Thank you...

eta: hadda remove your links due to post count FT...sorry_


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I love the D3200 for that price range. But you also might want to look at mirrorless 4/3 setups. Good quality pictures and smaller ans lighter thana true dslr


I ended  up with a D3300 and it's working out fine. $800 for the camera and a starter kit (16 gig SD card, additional lens, bag, wireless adapter).


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2014)

From my recent trip to the Mojave and Death Valley.


----------

